# مشكلة في الاقلاع ( طائرة ريموت كنترول )



## تنّاروت (13 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
كيف حالكم يا اخوان 
اريد مساعدة عندي طائرة ريموت 2 ch المشكلة انها تنطلق بسرعة وبمجرد ان ترتفع على الارض مسافة 40سم تبرم على نفسها جهة اليسار وتسقط على الارض مباشرة 
هل في اقتراحات 

 

وهذا شكلها بعد 3 عمليات اقلاع 
ارجوا الافادة


----------

